# Conceal Carry at Fox Theatre?



## rubicon_in_ga (Dec 16, 2009)

Anybody know if concealed carry is allowed at the Fox?  Metal detectors and the like?  I'm taking the wife to a show and my tickets for parking are about a block and a half away, so I'd be alot more comfortable downtown after dark with protection.  

Thanks!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 16, 2009)

If there are no metal detectors, it doesn't matter if they allow it or not if you keep it concealed.....just my .02

I haven't been there in years, so I'm not sure if they use metal detection devices or not.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Dec 16, 2009)

Just checked out the forum over at GeorgiaPacking.org and the only thing I could find was from 2008.  Most people were in agreement that it 'might' be viewed as a Public Gathering by an LEO.  On the other hand, most also said they don't remember there being metal detectors and as long as you had the weapon in deep cover, you'd be okay.  I'm starting to wish I had a Ruger LCP like my dad instead of my Glock 19 though. lol  I'm a big guy so conceal isn't too hard, especially being winter but it's still a fair sized gun to hide. LOL


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2009)

Certainly LEO will see it as a public gathering.


----------



## germag (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, I think that one might get you in trouble if you're caught with it.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2009)

...very gray....


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 16, 2009)

no ....its a public gathering


----------



## fishingtiger (Dec 17, 2009)

I wouldn't try it. I am sure this is viewed as a "public gathering"


----------



## 300 Mag (Dec 17, 2009)

Is alcohol served for consumption?


----------



## Rangerboats (Dec 17, 2009)

300 Mag said:


> Is alcohol served for consumption?



Yes they do serve alcohol, and I am pretty sure that they do not have metal detectors, I took my girlfriend to the Rockettes the other week and don't remember seeing any! Theres a parking lot like literally next to the Fox that we parked at $20 and you walk 50ft!! I would check that one out!


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 17, 2009)

300 Mag said:


> Is alcohol served for consumption?



Why would this even matter?


----------



## Gumbo1 (Dec 17, 2009)

You should get yourself a street wise lighting rod. It's a small flashlight with some extra kick.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Get a Keltec 9mm no one will ever know you have it. As far as the fox its not that bad of an area I would'nt leave my gun in the car though, I dont leave it in the car anywhere though. I dont think its a public gathering though since you are buying tickets at a private venue. I am not sure though.


----------



## stiknstring (Dec 17, 2009)

300 Mag said:


> Is alcohol served for consumption?



this doesnt matter as long as your not the one consuming


----------



## NGxplr22 (Dec 17, 2009)

> I dont think its a public gathering though since you are buying tickets at a private venue



Like at a concert or ballgame? 
Public or private...free or must buy tickets means nothing as far as whether an event is a PG or not. Sadly, the only way to tell what is or is not is to get arrested and prosecuted and let your attorney sort it out. And hope that the majority of your jury have a GCO card in their wallets.


----------



## SSgt Wilbanks (Dec 17, 2009)

I have carried there both times I went, no problems either time. Of course I was wearing our Dress Blues so I wasn't worried about leo's.


----------



## repoman34 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just a suggestion, but for when you run into this problem (not being able to carry because of public gathering) you should invest in a kubaton, and learn how to use it. They only cost about $30 (or you can make your own for next to nothing). I'll post a thread about them shortly to show the effectiveness. Don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Went to a show there not long back. No metal detectors noted anywhere.

Just a thought, we made it a big night out. Got a room at the hotel directly across the street and parking was included. Left the next morning to daylight and empty streets instead of walking the streets at night and fighting traffic.

The hotel room is cheaper than a lawyer. Toss in bonus points from her, easy choice.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 17, 2009)

From the GCO (GeorgiaCarry.org) website...



> Q: What is a public gathering?
> A: Good question! The short answer is, “Who knows?”
> A less flippant answer is that the public gathering law, O.C.G.A. § 16-11-127, has a specific list of places that are off limits. Unfortunately for us, the definition of a public gathering “includes, but is not limited to” the list, so there are other places off limits. The list is:
> 
> ...


----------



## deedly (Dec 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> Certainly LEO will see it as a public gathering.



And LEO can search you at the door if he thinks you are carrying a weapon of any kind. Trust me.


----------



## WCK85 (Dec 31, 2009)

It sucks that we have to worry about these concealed carry laws when criminals don't care whether you're on your way to or a from a public gathering or not. I hope the legislature will pass a bill repealing most of the dumb concealed carry restrictions.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 31, 2009)

concert or play at a theatre is definitely a public gathering.

it is the exact same scenario as an athletic or sporting event at a stadium.


----------



## DanBROWNING (Dec 31, 2009)

I say better safe than sorry.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Jan 23, 2010)

rubicon_in_ga said:


> Anybody know if concealed carry is allowed at the Fox?  Metal detectors and the like?  I'm taking the wife to a show and my tickets for parking are about a block and a half away, so I'd be alot more comfortable downtown after dark with protection.
> 
> Thanks!



How did it go? Did you carry ?

I have a similar situation. We're going to see The Moody Blues in March and was wondering what to do. Thanks.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but we went last night and I did carry concealed. No problem at all, no searches, no metal defectors, just walked right in and had a great night.  There was a thread about this on AR15.com that is very recent...same experience.


----------



## 021 (Jun 17, 2013)

According to the Georgia carry website, the public gathering law was repealed in 2010.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Jun 17, 2013)

It does say on the Fox Theater website that weapons are prohibited, even with a permit. I know I might catch flak for it here, but I'm not going anywhere like that unarmed...especially after I had an individual try to get into my truck last week after he thought I cut him off in traffic. He came VERY close to getting shot, thank God he backed off when he did and nobody got hurt. It was after that incident that I'll no longer go unarmed unless it's somewhere like court or an airport where I have to go through actual security.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 21, 2013)

If I remember right, they could only ask you to leave if you were searched and a weapon was found and you have a permit.

However, an airport or Gov't building is different.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Jun 21, 2013)

watermedic said:


> If I remember right, they could only ask you to leave if you were searched and a weapon was found and you have a permit.
> 
> However, an airport or Gov't building is different.



That's correct.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have my wife cary, no one looks in her pocketbook


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 12, 2013)

chase870 said:


> I have my wife cary, no one looks in her pocketbook



And if they did... You're safe... Lookin' out for number one!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jul 26, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> And if they did... You're safe... Lookin' out for number one!



lol!


----------

